# Virtual Orchestra Project - Fauré's "Pavane"



## MelodicHarp (11 mo ago)

For musicians, playing classical instruments, a virtual orchestra project starts in April '22. It is free to join and for all ages.

The project covers Gabriel Fauré's "Pavane".

Single members' home recordings are technically consolidated into a joint performance.

For further information:
https://www.myorchestra.great-site.net/projects.html


----------

